# Chewie obession?



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

I've recently started giving Emma beef ribs when we leave her alone in the house for atleast an hour.
I gave her the "chewie", grabbed my purse, ran around the house/shut all the doors. I crouched down beside her and gave her back a pet. To which she growled at me! I was a bit stunned and questioned if I really heard her growl or was it a nomming noise I heard. So I went and pet her back again, and her heard the growling again.

To which I responded with a firm "no" and took her beef rib away. I'm not going to tolerate my dog growling at me just for petting her back while she's chewing her beef rib.

I would like to know if I'm going about this the right way. Seems pretty straight forward to me. She doesn't growl when she is chewing just the bone. But add meat and suddenly she gets possessive


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

Anyone????


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Some ppl think it's not acceptable. I believe differently, I don't want ppl touching my food while I eat. So Avery enjoys anything high value in his crate or outside alone where no one can bother him and I rarely ever bother him unless I absolutely have to. If I do have to take something from him I usually offer him a trade, something I know he'll take over what he's got...

I personally would not remove an item without a trade because I believe you could be creating further possessiveness. The reason she growled is because she wanted to protect it and didn't want you to take it and then you do exactly what she expected. So next time she will be even quicker to growl because she will be anticipating you taking it..

Just re-read this and it suddenly comes off a little rude, not my intention at all so if it does read that way know that's not how it was intended..


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I agree with Lauren. When it is real food I don't mind them growling. I will sometimes take it away for just a minute so they know they will get it back but for the most part I don't bother them when they are in the crate eating.


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

I would work on the behavior but I would not take the item away. Remember that the dog is growling for fear you will take the item, they are telling you to leave them alone. It makes sense to us to remove the item because we think the dog will think "oh growling looses me my item I should stop" when the majority of the time the dog ends up learning "oh, growling didn't work, I must have to be more forceful with her" and next time you get a snap or a bite. For something mild like this I would simply give the bone, then go up a minute later and give the dog a treat (something awesome, no dry biscuit/kibble types). Just bring your hand with the treat right to her face and hand her the treat, then leave (as long as you are certain she will not bite). She'll think you're coming in for her item but then see a treat, yay! Soon she'll be less paranoid about you coming around her while she's chewing. Then you can approach, place a hand on her back, then give the treat. Be sure not to alert her to the treat prior to touching/reaching for her, so don't make it obvious you have one and don't make it obvious you're getting one, if you need to carry some in your pocket for an hour or two before she gets her rib so they're already there. I bet she'll get over it quickly, just be sure to never rush her, if what you are doing is making her growl then you have to go back a step to where she is successful and thus comfortable.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

TOTALLY agree with everything that is being said.
For mine if Im going to pet them and give them a high value treat I do the petting first, or after they are done with the treat(well ok, aside from Rhett....but he likes being cuddled while he is gnawing on treats!LOL)

But like everyone said, the dog is growling in fear of the larger animal(you) taking away what they are enjoying....so when you then remove the item that just solidifies their belief....instead you need to get them use to you touching them but reassuring them that you wont take their toy/treat/etc. (And at that point you should then be able to take what ever you want, AFTER asking, because they trust you fully to give it back!:wink

Maxy gave you a perfect way to help train this behavior into something that is 100% good!:thumb:


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks for the helpful advice everyone.
I'm really not comfortable with her growling at me. I've never had to take a chewie or treat from her, so I have no idea why she would suddenly think I would take her rib away. I will try out Maxy24's idea and hopefully it will dissipate.


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

It's just instinct unfortunately, my dog started resource guarding from us when he was 4 months old. But believe it or not growling is a GOOD thing, nothing is safer than a dog who makes it very clear she's uncomfortable, you'll never be bit by such a dog (unless you make a bad choice) because you always know when it's coming. The quiet ones just turn and bite you out of the blue. But believe me, I know how hard it is not to get offended and mad, it feel like you're getting back-talked to by a child, but that's not what it is, it's simply a dog asking you to leave her alone.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Maxy24 said:


> It's just instinct unfortunately, my dog started resource guarding from us when he was 4 months old. But believe it or not growling is a GOOD thing, nothing is safer than a dog who makes it very clear she's uncomfortable, you'll never be bit by such a dog (unless you make a bad choice) because you always know when it's coming. *The quiet ones just turn and bite you out of the blue.* But believe me, I know how hard it is not to get offended and mad, it feel like you're getting back-talked to by a child, but that's not what it is, it's simply a dog asking you to leave her alone.


Hey hey hey, no dog bites out of the blue. Some dogs have very subtle warning signs but dogs do give warnings!
And I know that's not what you meant but I thought I'd clarify.


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

Very true. All dogs body language will tell you how they are feeling if you know what to look for. But tell someone their dog is giving them whale eye and you get a funny look lol. And I always love when people shove their faces into their dogs and the poor thing starts lip licking and the owner thinks the dog is giving kisses.


----------

